# setup help



## gainey (Aug 14, 2010)

hi everyone,

i have a couple of dagger safari sit on top kayaks that i use for fishing. i want to use them for snorkeling as well, does anyone have any pics or suggestions on how to setup my kayak for diving?
i dont have an anchor or anything yet, but the kayaks are only 2.72 long, they are great though


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

experiment!


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

It's great to have an excuse for your next to trip to BCF or Bunnings.


----------

